# Social stress gives me gas.



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Posted this countless times on this site but I feel like posting this once more in the mental health forum.

So just as the title reads , every time I am in a social situation I fart more. Every day I go to school I fart all day , when someone is sitting next to me or behind me I fart more. As soon as someone is near me I fart. The presence of people seems to trigger a reaction in my body which makes me need to pass gas. The weirdest thing about this is that I can't smell the farts but everyone else can , randomly through out the day when I'm in a social environment I also smell a focal odor ( this is not when I'm farting I can't smell the farts , it's kind of hard to explain).

As soon as I come home I stop farting , and I'm normal.

Sorry if this post doesn't make sense I tried my best to word it and if you have any questions ask me.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

This sounds like "leaky gas".


----------



## Little yellow (Jan 8, 2017)

I have a similar problem. As soon as I'm in a social situation I start producing gas. I don't fart it out because it is too high up in the intestine, but it makes the longest, loudest rumbles that everyone can hear and I feel mortified. It only happens when I'm in social situations and like you, as soon as I'm home it goes away. I notice afterwards that I have been tense and anxious, but I'm so stressed in the situation that I don't think about relaxing. I think that the solution would be to stop the stress building up in the first place, and if I could just somehow figure how to trigger a relaxation response to stop the stress, I'm sure that would help. I've tried meditation and that's great, but I meditate in relaxing situations (i.e. At home), and it doesn't help me the least when I am in social situations. I understand your suffering.


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm sorry that you have this problem. What's your diet like? And your age? You might want to look into that. Some people have trouble digesting certain foods. Dairy and wheat are very common such foods, as are beans, especially when they're prepared incorrectly. Fact is, most people live largely on beans, and most people fart a lot. As cultures get more urban, it becomes more frowned upon, but it's really pretty natural.


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah, it is probably related to diet mostly as stress is just an "enzyme" to this reaction, although you should avoid excessive amount of stress in this life. I know this is hard, I'm basically an stressed machine 24/h as well, but I do my best to avoid as I know it feels much better when I'm relaxed and don't have to worry about everything, but no matter what your problems are you gotta cope with them so it's very hard to get rid of stress. You should try many different diets for a while, like 1 week 1 diet, second week 2nd diet and figure out what you feel the best on.


----------

